
I'm Done with Macbooks - rodriguezcommaj
http://www.subtraction.com/2016/02/05/im-done-with-macbooks/
======
joshstrange
Am I missing something or is the writing on why OS X doesn't lend itself well
to a laptop missing?

I see him complain about form factor, ok sure, it's not an iPad but it does
way more than an iPad... I'm failing to see real criticism of WHY OS X is so
bad on a laptop vs desktop...

~~~
SixSigma
Yeah, it's just "my tablet is easier to use than a laptop" despite "I can't
use my ipad for X"

Well, I can't ride my horse in bed either so I have to make do with a picture.
But I can't ride pictures so I have to go to the stable. FML

~~~
FussyZeus
My motorcycle is way faster than my car, but it's snowing out so I can't ride
my motorcycle. I'm just done with my car.

This guy must be FASCINATING at parties. Holy cow what a privileged existence.
If this is seriously the biggest beef on his trip I'll trade problems with him
any day of the week.

------
mark_l_watson
I sort-of agree with the author. I have an iPad mini 4 and an iPad Pro, and
because of the form factor I try to do as much as possible on an iPad, even
SSHing to servers to do bits of work, stuff that would be better with a real
keyboard. If I do use a laptop it is usually at my desk with a humongous
screen when I am programming.

Then there is stuff for which an iPad is better: learning Haskell using the
Haskell App with any Kindle Haskell book open (comfortable reading and it
takes only a second to try a code snippet or exercise in the App; doing
research with notes going to Keep; some writing (where I spend much more time
thinking than typing).

I feel like I am going against the trend of doing everything on a smartphone
or a laptop. When I travel, just taking the iPad mini 4 is perfect (again, if
I need to, I can code SSHing to a server).

------
aarpmcgee
I don't get why this article is interesting.

------
Ezhik
I assigned my F-keys to control multiple desktops (F1 - show all windows, F2 -
show windows of current app, F3/F4 - switch to left/right desktop, F5 - show
desktop), that made OS X much more pleasant to use for me.

OS X took some time getting used to - I'm still not sure what the green not-
really-maximize button is supposed to do, but I've gotten used to it.

I don't really get what this person does with his MacBook or iPad, and what
exactly makes one better than the other. I use OS X on a laptop - but it's a
big ThinkPad T420 (Works surprisingly great! Got a lot of slots for storage,
and can't get enough of that keyboard and TrackPoint), so it's not quite
portable, so I end up carrying my Surface Pro 3 around instead - which I
mostly use as a laptop, and have configured to have the same shortcuts. Maybe
if there was a new version of the ThinkPad X300 with modern guts (and good OS
X compatibility), I could ditch the Surface.

------
d1str0
Or a less misleading title: I'm Done with Laptops (Only iPads)

~~~
mruniverse
Accurate title, and it's funny.

I'm Done with the iPhone (Only iPhone+).

------
efes
Hmm, not sure I get the article. I recently ditched OsX on an iMac and in the
past I used Solaris on an apple laptop. In general, I would say that while not
cheap for a general intel machine, the core hardware is pretty good and
Apple's lack of interest in making a lot of drivers should make them an easy
platform for other OSes to prioritize.

The results on linux have remained a little less than ideal. It is a shame to
see that graphics card makers still think they can afford to bully us around
and I still don't get what apple is thinking with wireless HID. Do a lot of
users type from 50 meters away?

~~~
HappyTypist
No, wireless HIDs are for making it easier to take your laptop with you,
without unplugging all your USB cables. Plus, it saves ports when Apple is
transitioning to portless and fanless.

~~~
efes
True, but I was actually referring to them coming as the only interfaces to
the iMac. AFAIK the laptops provide builtin HID, so they don't needlessly
become a brick from depending on independent battery backed HID devices.

------
mcv
I was expecting some complaint about Apple's direction with OS X or something.
This looks more like a generic complaint about laptops, and not MacBooks
specifically.

------
xiaoma
Interesting. I want a phone that basically turns into a full desktop when you
plug it into a docking station. It wouldn't work for it to be iOS, though.
It's got to have an accessible file system and a way to install (or even
build) 3rd party software without going through Apple.

~~~
grubles
Nokia N900? Underpowered, but you can run Debian in a chroot.

~~~
xiaoma
It needs to be able to do video editing on dual 4k monitors and run AAA games,
too. This _is_ the future we're talking about.

------
KiDD
I'll take his MacBook for him so it isn't such a major inconvenience!

